
Christa McAuliffe’s lost lessons finally taught in space - Corrado
http://www.therepublic.com/2018/01/19/us-sci-challenger-lost-lessons/
======
Corrado
I can't believe it's been 32 years since the Challenger disaster happened. I
was in aeronautics class in high school when I heard the news. The happy
thought for the day is that her lessons will finally get taught.

